# no more dreaming ... parts are on their way



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

So just got a break from school and my job and the devil made evil work of my idle time...  just ordered a bunch of goodies. 

HS turbo kit 
11" Fastbrakes kit w/ SS lines 
JWT dual sprung clutch with lightened flywheel 
Andreas Miko 3" SS cat-back 
blue powdercoated valve cover 
set of 18" OZ Cronos w/ 215/35 kumhos 
a bunch of maintaince OEM stuff 
and new floor mats ... lol 

I decided to give the old girl new life. I was real close to buying a P11 on saturday, but I've been dreaming about this setup since the days of SOLM. She'll be going under the knife next month. Still have a few more parts to pick up (ECU, 240 maf, blah,blah, blah) So there will be yet another GA16DET around pretty soon. Thanks to mike young, mike kojima, wes, javier, miko, jwt, hotshot, and greg v @ mossy for making this all possible!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

dundee said:


> set of 18" OZ Cronos w/ 215/35 kumhos


18's? oh no, bling bling  

i would go 17's MAX, if i wanted really big wheels, imo


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

Congrats :cheers:
If you're going to run more than 10 PSI I'd recommend also upgrading the fuel pump.
Hope the install goes well, always good to see another GA16DET out there.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Congrats :cheers:
> If you're going to run more than 10 PSI I'd recommend also upgrading the fuel pump.
> Hope the install goes well, always good to see another GA16DET out there.


not nessesary right off the bat.. I've been running up to 14 psi for sometime now and still have stock rail and fuel pump.. 


Good luck... with the install 


only question I have is,,,what bank did you rob? ...


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

myoung said:


> not nessesary right off the bat.. I've been running up to 14 psi for sometime now and still have stock rail and fuel pump..


Mike I'd agree with you 100% if he were running the same setup as you. But as I understand it, HS only sells the kit with the GT28RS turbo now. 
Both me and turbo200 have had problems with detonation with this setup that were fixed by upgrading the fuel pump.
I didn't start having problems until I ran over 11 PSI though and since I didn't see a boost controller on that list he's probably safe for now


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

your setup sounds great, but ide have to take that P11...alot more potential..

but GOOD LUCK on that setup


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> your setup sounds great, but ide have to take that P11...alot more potential..
> 
> but GOOD LUCK on that setup


yea mang, 2.0T are fun....but good luck to you with the 1.6T. Always good to see another forum member testing the limits of the 1.6. :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

aminidab said:


> Mike I'd agree with you 100% if he were running the same setup as you. But as I understand it, HS only sells the kit with the GT28RS turbo now.
> Both me and turbo200 have had problems with detonation with this setup that were fixed by upgrading the fuel pump.
> I didn't start having problems until I ran over 11 PSI though and since I didn't see a boost controller on that list he's probably safe for now


True... We never really did test with the new setup, so to be on the save side you're right :thumbup:

I also agree with your statement about the boost controller... better safe than sorry..


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

good luck, hope to see another 1.6 break the 200WHP mark!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the best wishes. I haven't been able to think about my turbo project for the past week because of a two week business trip to Tallahassee (chimmike's town). Thats where the money comes from! Robbing a bank would be probably easier  I'll be back in Gainesville next week and spend some more $ lol... later


----------

